# Tapatalk Problem



## floppydrive (17. April 2012)

Hi Guys,

irgendwie spinnt das Buffed Forum in Tapatalk, folgende Meldung "Fehler beim Herstellen einer Verbindung zum Forum, bitte den Administrator kontaktieren, wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht". Alle anderen Foren die ich in Tapatalk drin haben gehen ohne Probleme, habe die aktuelle Version drauf für Android.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2012)

Ich werde das heute noch auf den letzten Stand patchen und hatte es so lang deaktiviert.


----------



## floppydrive (17. April 2012)

Ah ok geht klar


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2012)

Sollte wieder laufen.


----------



## floppydrive (17. April 2012)

Perfekt, geht wieder.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern auch den Tapatalk Zugang zu Buffed entdeckt, aber leider bleibt er mir auch unter Angabe der o.g. Fehlermeldung verschlossen. 

Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2012)

Das TapaTalk-Plugin hier auf buffed ist veraltet, sagt mir zumindest mein WP7


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2012)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch den Tapatalk Zugang zu Buffed entdeckt, aber leider bleibt er mir auch unter Angabe der o.g. Fehlermeldung verschlossen.
> 
> Mache ich was falsch?





kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das TapaTalk-Plugin hier auf buffed ist veraltet, sagt mir zumindest mein WP7



oO 

Könnt Ihr die genauen Meldungen bitte posten? Ich habe das vor 2 Wochen erst gepatcht.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Mai 2012)

"Fehler beim Herstellen einer Verbindung zum Forum, bitte den Administrator kontaktieren, wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht"

Zugang zu anderen Foren funktionert tadellos. Neueste Version ist auch installiert auf dem Handy.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2012)

.. beim Patchen ein Verzeichnis nicht mit kopiert. 

Jetzt sollte es klappen.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Mai 2012)

löpt


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2012)

Jo geht


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe wir müssen den Thread nicht noch öfter nutzen


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir müssen den Thread nicht noch öfter nutzen



Das ist abhängig von Tapatalk


----------

